# All Elite members and up



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jul 29, 2006)

For all people here who are elite members or higher,  could u post your routines/regimes please? I want to see what you guys do to get big.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2006)

for the past year and a half it has been

total body
off
total body
off
total body
off
off

Now switching to

upper- strength
lower- strength
off
upper- reps
lower- reps
off
off


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jul 29, 2006)

Yea but whats your actual routine, though, showing the exercises and reps/sets.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2006)

GoLdeN M 07 said:
			
		

> Yea but whats your actual routine, though, showing the exercises and reps/sets.




you know we have journals


----------



## kenwood (Jul 29, 2006)

whats the point in this? you think elite members are big? you can be a elite member if you just make a  $15 donation. ...but i'm not trying to be a prick lol


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> whats the point in this? you think elite members are big? you can be a elite member if you just make a  $15 donation. ...but i'm not trying to be a prick lol




  

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jul 29, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> whats the point in this? you think elite members are big? you can be a elite member if you just make a  $15 donation. ...but i'm not trying to be a prick lol



Because these guys are smart and actually know what the fuck they're talking about so i want to see what they do.

Well i dont think Pfunk really wants to show his routine lol so anyone else.


----------



## kenwood (Jul 29, 2006)

GoLdeN M 07 said:
			
		

> Because these guys are smart and actually know what the fuck they're talking about so i want to see what they do.
> 
> Well i dont think Pfunk really wants to show his routine lol so anyone else.


you think their smart for making a $15 donation? maybe i should make a $15 dollar donation


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2006)

GoLdeN M 07 said:
			
		

> Because these guys are smart and actually know what the fuck they're talking about so i want to see what they do.
> 
> Well i dont think Pfunk really wants to show his routine lol so anyone else.




everything i have done for the past 4 years or so is in the journal section.


----------



## huesoloco (Jul 29, 2006)

Do you have to be so naive Golden?


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jul 29, 2006)

....omfg



look.... kenwood,    words cant explain how very happy i am that u r always there for me when i have a question and that ur always turning things to a different direction with ur incredibly humerous jokes which u stick with for an hour,  but i kind of only want elite members, moderators, and up to answer this. I know you're going to say that the elite members pay $15 to be what they are, but i dont really care because most of them are smart and big.  
But seriously, thank you so much for all your help so far. I love you.


----------



## kenwood (Jul 29, 2006)

did you look at all the elite members pics?


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jul 29, 2006)

Pfunk- O alright, I see it, thanks

And huesoloco, wtf are u talking about??


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 29, 2006)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=66700

That's what I'm doing now.  Feel free to check out my journal for what I was doing prior to this.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jul 29, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> did you look at all the elite members pics?



ur really going to get ur dumb ass beet. 

You stuck with the sam gay joke for 5 hours  i think we get the point.


----------



## PWGriffin (Jul 29, 2006)

If I post my routine, it would be egotistical, because that would be saying that I consider myself "elite".......


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2006)

I only post my real workouts in the Elite members fourm section.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jul 29, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=66700
> 
> That's what I'm doing now.  Feel free to check out my journal for what I was doing prior to this.



I saw ur pics in ur gallery and u looked pretty build, not huge just really muscular like ur back, triceps and delts. Why so u just have strength training exercises with low reps?


----------



## kenwood (Jul 29, 2006)

GoLdeN M 07 said:
			
		

> I saw ur pics in ur gallery and u looked pretty build, not huge just really muscular like ur back, triceps and delts. Why so u just have strength training exercises with low reps?


maybe because he wants strength? thats his goal but i read in one of his posts i think he's now trying to add a lil mass.


----------



## kcoleman (Jul 29, 2006)

*GoLdeN M 07*, read the stickies in the training and diet forums, setup a workout plan and diet based on said stickies, stick to those plans, and stop making thread after thread asking the same fucking thing... !!!


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 29, 2006)

GoLdeN M 07 said:
			
		

> I saw ur pics in ur gallery and u looked pretty build, not huge just really muscular like ur back, triceps and delts. Why so u just have strength training exercises with low reps?



I have more than that.  Did you read the program?  Some days I do 4x6, some days I do 3x12, and some days 3x10.  However, I do not train for size.  I train primarily for strength.  I could care less about size, but it helps me get stronger.


----------



## kenwood (Jul 29, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I have more than that.  Did you read the program?  Some days I do 4x6, some days I do 3x12, and some days 3x10.  However, I do not train for size.  I train primarily for strength.  I could care less about size, but it helps me get stronger.


cool, my goal right now is mainly strength too


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jul 29, 2006)

kcoleman said:
			
		

> *GoLdeN M 07*, read the stickies in the training and diet forums, setup a workout plan and diet based on said stickies, stick to those plans, and stop making thread after thread asking the same fucking thing... !!!




What the hell do you think im asking???  I just want to know what the more advanced people here do.


----------



## kenwood (Jul 29, 2006)

GoLdeN M 07 said:
			
		

> What the hell do you think im asking???  I just want to know what the more advanced people here do.


lol lmao why do you have ur age put as 31?? but anyway the more advance people prolly do the same thing as everyone else don't you think?they arent training any special way.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jul 29, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I have more than that.  Did you read the program?  Some days I do 4x6, some days I do 3x12, and some days 3x10.  However, I do not train for size.  I train primarily for strength.  I could care less about size, but it helps me get stronger.



Ok thats cool. For strength shouldnt u train your tris too because i dont think i saw any tricep exercises there, unless i missed them. And as you told me  strengthening ur tris would really get ur bench up (if u want to bench) so im reflecting the knowledge back to u lol.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 29, 2006)

GoLdeN M 07 said:
			
		

> Ok thats cool. For strength shouldnt u train your tris too because i dont think i saw any tricep exercises there, unless i missed them. And as you told me  strengthening ur tris would really get ur bench up (if u want to bench) so im reflecting the knowledge back to u lol.



Actually I do have a tricep exercise in there, although this is my first inclusion of isolation arm work in a year or so.  If I said that, then I didn't necessarily mean through the usage of isolation tricep work.  I generally like to strengthen my triceps through heavy pressing movements, sometimes incorporating partials.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 30, 2006)

I think this golden guy needs to go back in and re-edit his profile. He now claims to be 31 years old. That is a 16 yr jump in a little over a week. New people come on this site everyday and if Golden is giving out info in certain forums, I believe it only right that they know there dealing with a 15 yr old giving them infi and not a 31 yr old who most likely would have a hell of a lot more experience. 

I know the last thing I would want to do is think i'm getting advice from some experienced person 31 yrs old and find out later that I took advice from a young kid. 

Kenwood might be a dick brain and give good or bad advice, but at least he's being honest with everyone and if you decide to take his advice you know what your getting.


----------



## Boost777 (Jul 30, 2006)

> Kenwood might be a dick brain



Agreed.


----------



## JordanMang (Jul 30, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> I think this golden guy needs to go back in and re-edit his profile. He now claims to be 31 years old. That is a 16 yr jump in a little over a week. New people come on this site everyday and if Golden is giving out info in certain forums, I believe it only right that they know there dealing with a 15 yr old giving them infi and not a 31 yr old who most likely would have a hell of a lot more experience.
> 
> I know the last thing I would want to do is think i'm getting advice from some experienced person 31 yrs old and find out later that I took advice from a young kid.
> 
> Kenwood might be a dick brain and give good or bad advice, but at least he's being honest with everyone and if you decide to take his advice you know what your getting.



Truer words haven't been spoken.  Thank you for pointing this out ( it was looking odd to me as well ).  This confuses me Golden.  If I get an Elite account would you consider me big?  I look absolutely nothing like most of the guys on this forum who are "big" and I still put up weight close to the numbers of some of them, and then their are some who are much smaller then me and put up bigger numbers.  P-Funk is right.  Check out the journals.  You've put a lot of time into research and learning, and now you need to apply it.  You'll see results, but you're not going to look like most of the really big guys in the next year or 2 or 3.  It's a long, long process.  Find what you like, and do that routine until you completely stop growing.  Then go to a new one.  To many people don't realize that this isn't a hobby.  It's a life style.  Good luck and god speed ;].


----------



## MyK (Jul 30, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> I think this golden guy needs to go back in and re-edit his profile. He now claims to be 31 years old. That is a 16 yr jump in a little over a week. New people come on this site everyday and if Golden is giving out info in certain forums, I believe it only right that they know there dealing with a 15 yr old giving them infi and not a 31 yr old who most likely would have a hell of a lot more experience.
> 
> I know the last thing I would want to do is think i'm getting advice from some experienced person 31 yrs old and find out later that I took advice from a young kid.
> 
> Kenwood might be a dick brain and give good or bad advice, but at least he's being honest with everyone and if you decide to take his advice you know what your getting.


it bothers me when people lie about their age!


----------



## mike456 (Jul 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I only post my real workouts in the Elite members fourm section.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 31, 2006)

Even if you did do exactly what P-Funk, Cowpimp, Foreman, Tough etc etc do, you wouldnt get as big or strong as them immediately. Itd still take you years (not to mention changing your workouts every now and again anyway) to get where they are.

And just because im not an elite member or moderator any advice i give isnt worth shit, but if i was made a moderator (LOL) tomorrow that would all change? Is our lowly advice not good enough for you?

Talk about a fucking class system. Jaysus.


----------



## blueboy75 (Jul 31, 2006)

Golden,

At your age you have the luxury of being able to try different workouts/exercises/volumes/frequency/intensity and see what your body responds best to.

I would concentrate on learning how to perform exercises correctly if I were your age again.  I know you may think you already know how to do them properly but even at my age after training for over 10 years I can say im still perfecting my form on many exercises.

You need to work out what you respond best to - not what the elite members or moderators respond to.

Experiment and learn.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 31, 2006)

Gazhole said:
			
		

> Even if you did do exactly what P-Funk, Cowpimp, Foreman, Tough etc etc do, you wouldnt get as big or strong as them immediately. Itd still take you years (not to mention changing your workouts every now and again anyway) to get where they are.
> 
> And just because im not an elite member or moderator any advice i give isnt worth shit, but if i was made a moderator (LOL) tomorrow that would all change? Is our lowly advice not good enough for you?
> 
> Talk about a fucking class system. Jaysus.



I'm not really all that big or strong.  You can get to my level with a few years of training easily, and less if you have good genetics.  I have shitbag genetics, but I am consistent with my training and diet, and I put in the effort required.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jul 31, 2006)

blueboy75 said:
			
		

> Golden,
> 
> At your age you have the luxury of being able to try different workouts/exercises/volumes/frequency/intensity and see what your body responds best to.
> 
> ...




(sigh)....  ok blueboy

everyone, just because im 15 doesnt mean im a low-experienced dumbass  when it comes to working out. Ive been doing exercises ever since i was 11 ( i know all of u are laughing ur asses off) and learned alot of info and things ever since. Ive been on 5 different forums and learned alot of good stuff. Ive read a hell of alot of articles,  and believe it or not, i have alot of lifting skill and know movements, eventhough i make a few mistakes and need a little help. I got a book on bodyweight exercises a year ago and in a month or 2  could do 25 regular one arm pushups, but had to stop because one-limb exercises can or will cause jeopordy to the joints so i stopped doing them and moved to weights, ofcourse now im much stronger than a year ago.

i know alot of things on working out that none of you know about. Feel free to ask what they may be.

This post isnt for the moderators, supermoderators and adminastrator(s) so please dont be offended or anything by this.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 31, 2006)

GoLdeN M 07 said:
			
		

> (sigh)....  ok blueboy
> 
> everyone, just because im 15 doesnt mean im a low-experienced dumbass  when it comes to working out. Ive been doing exercises ever since i was 11 ( i know all of u are laughing ur asses off) and learned alot of info and things ever since. Ive been on 5 different forums and learned alot of good stuff. Ive read a hell of alot of articles,  and believe it or not, i have alot of lifting skill and kow movements. *I got a book on bodyweight exercises a year ago and in a month or 2  could do 25 pushups, but had to stop because one-limb exercises can or will cause jeopordy to the joints* so i stopped doing them and moved to weights, ofcourse now im much stronger.
> 
> ...


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jul 31, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

>


 
my bad, one arm pushups. Being able to do 25 pushups in a couple of months would be pathetic.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 31, 2006)

being an Elite Member does not make you "advanced", the Mods know their stuff, as do many members, Elite or not.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 31, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> being an Elite Member does not make you "advanced", the Mods know their stuff, as do many members, Elite or not.


 You have some real good mods. Can't say to much about Dale. Where is my little Gilligan? The skipper misses him.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 31, 2006)

Journal's in my sig... It goes pretty far back, and has my diet posted in there somewhere if you feel like searching 160+ pages...


----------



## blueboy75 (Aug 1, 2006)

GoLdeN M 07 said:
			
		

> (sigh).... ok blueboy
> 
> everyone, just because im 15 doesnt mean im a low-experienced dumbass when it comes to working out. Ive been doing exercises ever since i was 11 ( i know all of u are laughing ur asses off) and learned alot of info and things ever since. Ive been on 5 different forums and learned alot of good stuff. Ive read a hell of alot of articles, and believe it or not, i have alot of lifting skill and know movements, eventhough i make a few mistakes and need a little help. I got a book on bodyweight exercises a year ago and in a month or 2 could do 25 regular one arm pushups, but had to stop because one-limb exercises can or will cause jeopordy to the joints so i stopped doing them and moved to weights, ofcourse now im much stronger than a year ago.
> 
> ...


 
That's the response I thought I would receive.

I never called you a dumbass, but 4 years training experience does not necessarily make you a veteran.  

I've spent alot of time modelling programs on what others did without getting to know what I responded best to.

Im just passing on what I have learnt through experience so you dont get to my age and wish you did things differently.

Your not going to find your ideal workout in an article or in any forum, you will find it through experience and adapting what you respond well to into your own customised program.

For example, one of my old training partners always did squats on a smith machine, his quads were well developed.  I just followed and always did squats on a smith for years with little development.  One day I tried doing regular barbell squats and it felt totally different,  After a few months of performing this my development improved immensely.  

Looking back, I wish I had tried something different much earlier.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 1, 2006)

blueboy75 said:
			
		

> That's the response I thought I would receive.
> 
> I never called you a dumbass, but 4 years training experience does not necessarily make you a veteran.
> 
> ...


What works for some may not work for others. You have to get a routine down and try different excercises and see which ones work best for you.


----------



## blueboy75 (Aug 1, 2006)

BigPapaPump68 said:
			
		

> What works for some may not work for others. You have to get a routine down and try different excercises and see which ones work best for you.


 
exactly


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 1, 2006)

BigPapaPump68 said:
			
		

> What works for some may not work for others. You have to get a routine down and try different excercises and see which ones work best for you.




why is this??  Explain.  

I'm not a big fan of general statements like this.  If 10 people bench, 10 people are working out their chest.  

And how scewed would studies be if all the athletes involved reacted completely different to the same protocols or supplementation.

IMO, we're not that much different.  The biggest difference being in muscle fiber composition (and/or body type).  And if the theory of hyperplasia pans out, then even that isn't as much of a concern.  

If people found what works "best" for them, wouldn't they stick to that and quickly reach homeostasis?? I will continue to try new training protocols to see which ones I LIKE best, and to change things up.  

Friends of mine ask me what I do all the time, I train one friend and a friend in atlanta is doing my exact program...I don't see anything wrong with it....he wanted to try something new and worked out with me once and really LIKED it.  I think enjoying your workouts is of the utmost importance.  Provided ur shit doesn't completely blow.  

This kid just needs to read the stickies and learn how to put together a program....get in the damn gym and see which exercises he LIKES to do.  Then put together a decent program with those exercises and leave us alone.  heh.  

That or go back to doing one arm pushups x foeva.


----------



## blueboy75 (Aug 1, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> why is this?? Explain.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of general statements like this. If 10 people bench, 10 people are working out their chest.
> 
> ...


 
Im sure in the case of compound exercises especially, you could definitely apply a one size fits all approach.  However in the case of bench for example, I much prefer the feel and stretch of DB rather than BB presses. Im sure there would be differing opinions on this and really it is down to a persons indivudal preference and response.  I have no doubt that anyone who performs a BB bench will be working their chest muscles, but there are other factors that may affect how well they respond to the exercise.

You are right, essentially we are pretty much the same.  But I think we respond differently to various levels of intensity, volumes, frequency and technique.  There some other variables that I should be considered also:


Experience/length of time spent training
Individual's energy levels affecting optimum time of day to train
Injuries/medical conditions that need to be observed
Lifestyle factors such as type work that may impact training
Nutritional factors
Individual goals
I totally agree with your last paragraph.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 1, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> why is this??  Explain.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of general statements like this.  If 10 people bench, 10 people are working out their chest.
> 
> ...


Everybody's body is different. For an example, a buddy of mine back in high school was my lifting partner. We trained together for a good 3 or 4 years together. We had the same exact workout, and his diet was better than mine was and he could never gain muscle. He tried everything and nothing would work. It was so hard for him to gain mass. On the other hand, I was gaining very good from our routine and my diet. In those years I must have put on about 25 pounds of muscle. In his case he put on maybe 10 but you really couldnt tell. It all has to do with genetics. Some people are blessed with great genetics and some have shit for genetics. There is alot more today than there was 10 years ago.


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 1, 2006)

BigPapaPump68 said:
			
		

> Everybody's body is different. For an example, a buddy of mine back in high school was my lifting partner. We trained together for a good 3 or 4 years together. We had the same exact workout, and his diet was better than mine was and he could never gain muscle. He tried everything and nothing would work. It was so hard for him to gain mass. On the other hand, I was gaining very good from our routine and my diet. In those years I must have put on about 25 pounds of muscle. In his case he put on maybe 10 but you really couldnt tell. It all has to do with genetics. Some people are blessed with great genetics and some have shit for genetics. There is alot more today than there was 10 years ago.




As for genetics, you are right and that's why I mentioned muscle fiber composition...if you just had more typeII fibers than he did, then it would explain why he had a much harder time.  (this is without even mentioning his more than likely high metabolism, and a most assuredly high level of activity) But I think it would be safe to say he would've had a harder time putting on size with just about any program.  (provided your program was on par with the efficient programs being put together presently)  

Here's a blanket statement.  We should all be pushing, pulling, squatting and deadlifting our way to our goals.  Everything else is a bonus.  With that in mind...how much different are all of our programs??  Perhaps the order of exercises??  Which day we do our different variations of squats or bench presses??  We are all essentially doing the same thing in the gym....Outside variables are in no way a measure of the efficacy of a program.  If we were all SO different, how could we possibly give advice to others?  Or train others?  

Here's an example...I have gained weight and lost weight on the same program.  What does that tell you about the program??  Absolutely nothing.  

This may all sound stupid....and I am a young guy with half the experience of most of you.  But I just get tired of people screaming "Oh he has great genetics or, he has bad genetics that's why."  When I was in high school I was a skinny 140 pounder who ran and did push ups and sit ups.  (ectomorph)  Then I gained 45lbs over a year and a half of eating bullshit and not exercising (endomorph)  Then got my ass back in the gym and lost 30lbs...now have gained 40 back in the way of LBM (mostly...so now an endo-mesomorph)  

I'm sorry, just take from this rant what you will.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 1, 2006)

I know what you mean. A good example would be cowpimp. He trains very hard and eats a clean diet and he is not all that big but he is very strong.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 1, 2006)

BigPapaPump68 said:
			
		

> I know what you mean. A good example would be cowpimp. He trains very hard and eats a clean diet and he is not all that big but he is very strong.



Well, there are a couple reasons for that.  For one, I don't want to be as big as many people on this board.  Though I want to be a bit bigger than I am, I have been having hard financial times on and off throughout the past couple of years, so having the money to buy the food I need to bulk has been an issue.  I focused on relative strength for over a year, and I have only been training about 3 years.  However, I am 35 pounds heavier and a lower body fat percentage than I was 3 years ago, so I have definitely gained a decent amount of mass.

Also, my activity levels are so high right now that it takes an incredible amount of food to gain weight.  Maintenance caloric intake for me right now sits at about 21.5 calories per pound of bodyweight, which is way above average.

Thanks for saying I'm strong too.  It feels good to hear others say it, even if I don't really think so.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 1, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Well, there are a couple reasons for that.  For one, I don't want to be as big as many people on this board.  Though I want to be a bit bigger than I am, I have been having hard financial times on and off throughout the past couple of years, so having the money to buy the food I need to bulk has been an issue.  I focused on relative strength for over a year, and I have only been training about 3 years.  However, I am 35 pounds heavier and a lower body fat percentage than I was 3 years ago, so I have definitely gained a decent amount of mass.
> 
> Also, my activity levels are so high right now that it takes an incredible amount of food to gain weight.  Maintenance caloric intake for me right now sits at about 21.5 calories per pound of bodyweight, which is way above average.
> 
> Thanks for saying I'm strong too.  It feels good to hear others say it, even if I don't really think so.


No problem, keep up the good work.


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 2, 2006)

> Also, my activity levels are so high right now that it takes an incredible amount of food to gain weight.  Maintenance caloric intake for me right now sits at about 21.5 calories per pound of bodyweight, which is way above average.




Did you check your RQ??  You just sound like you know FO SHO that's ur maintenance level...I need to figure mine up exactly and see what I need to do with this diet.  




			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> Thanks for saying I'm strong too.  It feels good to hear others say it, even if I don't really think so.



Heh, I would consider me and you both pretty strong....especially considering our experience.  (I just realized we're about the same age and have been lifting roughly the same amount of time.)  It's just easy to get discouraged when  you see how strong some of these other guys are.  But some of them are lying/lifted for YEARS/gifted....


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 2, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> Did you check your RQ??  You just sound like you know FO SHO that's ur maintenance level...I need to figure mine up exactly and see what I need to do with this diet.



RQ?

I definitely know my maintenance caloric intake.  I have been counting my calories daily for the past couple of years, though it goes to shit on the weekends sometimes.




> Heh, I would consider me and you both pretty strong....especially considering our experience.  (I just realized we're about the same age and have been lifting roughly the same amount of time.)  It's just easy to get discouraged when  you see how strong some of these other guys are.  But some of them are lying/lifted for YEARS/gifted....



I suppose you're right.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 2, 2006)

^ CP, if it makes you feel better, you are a lot stronger than me and I'm 34.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 2, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> ^ CP, if it makes you feel better, you are a lot stronger than me and I'm 34.



I bet for your bodyweight you are stronger than me.


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 3, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> RQ?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Respiratory Quotient....U talked about it before...measuring the amount of oxygen being used by a person...some shit like that...heh.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 3, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> Respiratory Quotient....U talked about it before...measuring the amount of oxygen being used by a person...some shit like that...heh.



I don't recall using that term, but maybe.  I just looked it up though, says the ratio of carbon dioxide emitted to oxygen diffused into the bloodstream.  I can see how that would be used to figure BMR, but I don't know what mine is.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Aug 5, 2006)

GoLdeN M 07 said:
			
		

> I saw ur pics in ur gallery and u looked pretty build, not huge just really muscular like ur back, triceps and delts. Why so u just have strength training exercises with low reps?



are you homo?


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Aug 5, 2006)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> are you homo?



How the fuck does calling a guy built make him a homo? I was just curious since i saw that his routine was basically focused on strength training with low reps and didnt know how he got all that muscle by sticking with that, but then he told me his hypertrophy muscles increased size from his previous routine.  
ur fucking retarted.


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2006)

GoLdeN M 07 said:
			
		

> How the fuck does calling a guy built make him a homo? I was just curious since i saw that his routine was basically focused on strength training with low reps and didnt know how he got all that muscle by sticking with that, but then he told me his hypertrophy muscles increased size from his previous routine.
> ur fucking retarted.


Well *Martinogdenbsx *is 18 and thinking about a steroid cycle so that is what he is.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 5, 2006)

This thread gave me a headache.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 6, 2006)

GoLdeN M 07 said:
			
		

> How the fuck does calling a guy built make him a homo? I was just curious since i saw that his routine was basically focused on strength training with low reps and didnt know how he got all that muscle by sticking with that, but then he told me his hypertrophy muscles increased size from his previous routine.
> ur fucking retarted.



Well, that's not what I said anyway.  I said in my current program you somehow overlooked all of the assistance work I did, and listed the paramters I use with that.

I haven't trained toward mass gains in a long time.  Strength has been my primary goal for quite a while.  Unfortunately, you can only do so much heavy lifting, so I include accessory work to maintain a high work capacity.


----------

